
Ask HN: How do you standardise strings to search against list of tags? - jeanpralo
I want to be able to match words from a search API against list of tags &#x2F; categories so would like to know what are your best practises and if you know of any good python libaries ?<p>What are the best approaches ?
 - tokenisation 
 - stemming
 - lemmatization
======
bjourne
It depends on your use case. Who are your users? What is your data? Do you
want phrase queries? Etc. NLTK is a good library to start with.

